# Bailee's Buns



## Yield (Jun 17, 2010)

I decided I'd do an official blog for my babies, Solara and Sabriel. The title is "Bailee's Love-buns" cause the two love each other sooo much  I definitely picked the right rabbits (I adopted them seperate, and the bonding took around 2 weeks.) because they get along sooo well.!

Solara
Gender: Female
Age: Around 8 months
DOB: September 8, 2009
Breed: Agouti mini-rex mix
Loves: Being stroked on her own time, licking me, eating (especially lots of hay!), crawling on top of me, running around like a spaz, being around Sabriel, etc.
Hates: Being held.

Sabriel
Gender: Male
Age: Around 8 months
DOB: September 25, 2009
Breed: Lilac dutch
Loves: FOOD, being held, being cuddled, licking and chewing things, wicker baskets, being stroked or groomed, etc.
Hates: Getting his nails cut. (I can cut his, but not Solara's Dx)

Here is their pen. It's 4 x 8 feet and connected to their cage, a large dog cage. They live together now. The pen is right next to my bed. I was standing on the bed when I took thiss XD Haha, the pen takes up a lot of my room 






Sorry that this pic is sideways. Caught them cuddling on the shelf I made in the cage.





Caught them cuddling a couple days ago too, before I cleaned and fixed up the pen 





Now isn't this the cutest thing ever? Cuddling in a box hardly big enough for the both of them  (it's meant as alike a tunnel thing XD)





Sabriel is hiding XD





Another pic of them in the box! Another angle. Just cause it's cute. 





More pics later  I have to go to a BBQ in a few hours.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 17, 2010)

That is too cute, the two of them in the box together! So glad it worked out!


----------



## crystal (Jun 18, 2010)

Those are some very cute pics! They are an extremely cute couple! 

Looks like they have a great space too. And they appear to be doing a good job of sharing that box... so cute.

Sabriel shares her birthday with my dad...


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 28, 2010)

Cute Bunnies!! 

By the way your dutch is called a blue. I seen that on your profile..


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 28, 2010)

Great start to your Blog.

Your bunnies are very cute. I love their names.

I look forward to seeing more pictures.

Susan


----------



## Yield (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I'll need to get more pictures soon XD They're complete spazzes! Solara started running around like a spaz this morning, and jumping up and binkying and she accidentally kicked Sabriel, and he started running around and binkying as well XD It's so funny and cute.. 
But thanks Susan 

Oh, and Misty, I thought he was a Lilac. o_o But I only thought that cause he's SOOO much lighter in person. His fur is really dark in pictures.

I found a picture of two rabbits, one blue, and one lilac. He's more the colour of the lilac in person.





Yeah, he matches the rabbit on the right more. He's just soo dark in pictures for some reason.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.dutchrabbit.com/aboutthebreed/aboutthebreed.html

Well, the way dutch colors are, They is no lilac dutch. But hes sure a cutie. And she is tooo!


----------



## Yield (Jun 28, 2010)

People have told me there are lilac dutches though o__O
That's so weird.
They just said that lilac dutches were non-showable.
I dunno. XD Oh well.
Thanks 
He's super friendly (except for nipping me all the time XD!) as well. :3


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 1, 2010)

They are so cute. I love the pic of the cuddling in the box.


----------



## usawan (Jul 1, 2010)

wow that picture of them in the box is so cute ! although sabriel looks a little uncomfortable haha, all squished to the side.


----------



## Yield (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you Amy and Usawan 
Yeah, he does seem uncomfortable.. but he decided to be like that XD 

I'll be submitting some videos soon (after I put them on the computer and upload them to Youtube!)


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see the videos!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 2, 2010)

That fur...Ugh, Love it!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

That has got to be the cutest picture of them both in the box! Congrats on the bonding. See the hard work paid off!


----------



## Yield (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you Helen!
They do so well together!
They spend ALL day together XD
Oh! Amy, along with the random videos, I'll be uploading a video of Solara and Sabriel sleeping XD They look so funny XD.. I was crying when I showed my mom.. it was that great XDDD

Here's some pics of Sabriel cuddling with me and sleeping with me (I did fall asleep briefly!).. He also kept licking me so I'd pet him XD


----------



## Yield (Jul 2, 2010)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/OgbQ-YpNL6M&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/6POIK6UNbEU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]





On the second one, just skip to 00:50 to see Solara sleepin funny XD

On the first one, skip to 00:40 and you'll see Sabriel sleep funny XD... omg it's seriously the funniest thing I've ever seen!


THE VIDEOS ARE SPED UP XD JUST SO YOU KNOW!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Jul 2, 2010)

GREAT pics. They are adorable buns!!


----------



## Yield (Jul 2, 2010)

*RosemaryVanDeuren wrote: *


> GREAT pics. They are adorable buns!!


Thank you! XD


----------



## Yield (Jul 2, 2010)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/0QtNLtk98b4&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Solara running from Sabriel XD

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/01MyMNeCotg&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Solara doesn't notice the camera at first, and when she does, she's like "Oh!" XD

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/EFJxc95fei0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Solara and Sabriel were NOT interested in the goodie bag at ALL. I tried squeezing it so they could smell the craisens but they were like "Screw that!".. Sabriel is licking the floor in the video, not the bag.. he licks everything


----------



## Yield (Jul 2, 2010)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/JYfVe9fi8Sk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

XD LOL! Sabriel is a bit freaked out by the camera


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for subscribing to kirby and toby's videos


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 3, 2010)

i love the bunnies trying to sleep,lol


----------



## Yield (Jul 7, 2010)

@Helen: You're welcome ^_^
@Fran: XD Hehe, aren't they funny? I almost didn't get it recorded. I had to wait 20 mins after the first time they did it to see em do it again XD


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 7, 2010)

Yield wrote:


>



Ugh... so jealous! I wish my buns would snuggle like this! :biggrin2: Incredibly adorable.


----------



## Yield (Jul 8, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Yield wrote:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


XD He only does it sometimes.. yesterday he decided to roam my bed, stop by my arm, and BITE ME! D: Then he attacked the home phone and left scratches and bitemarks in it! He's such a spaz when he's not cuddling like that. I have to pet him over and over again to have him actually stay with me XD I wish Solara would cuddle too, but I'm not that lucky! She's so antisocial since I've bonded her. I'm trying so hard to reestablish our bond D:


----------



## Yield (Jul 12, 2010)

So last night I came home from the fancy Italian restraunt "Andiamo" and went to the rabbits pen. I couldn't find Solara. Then I realised that she had gotten the pen open and was under my bed! I got her back in there and put them to bed. Then, this morning, I watched Solara unhook the pen. (I have it now ziptied) but it was crazy! 

And so since I have a new found confidence in holding Solara, I decided to cut her nails. I did fine on the front nails (I have cut Sabriel's before just fine, but never Solara's) but once I reached her back nails.. I cut the quick. I cried, I felt sooo bad. She bled all over the sofa, the carpet, she sheet on the floor on her pen, my arms, my pajama pants, and shirt. She even accidentally ripped my shirt open. It was like a horror movie.

Everytime we got the blood to stop (with flour) it started up again. So finally, my mom went to the pet store and bought "Kwik stop". It's stopped now. I feel sooo bad. When I put her in the pen, Sabriel was sniffing her cause he could smell the blood, trying to make surre she was okay. It was cute. Blah. ):


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 12, 2010)

great pics. When I cut the nails Nancy holds them for me so it's quicker and easier for all of us. Always keep the Stypic close by in case we cut one too deep. Also, noticed that yours also like cardboard boxes--great to chew or hide in.


----------



## Yield (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, my mom was around when it happened. She was petting Solara's head to keep her calm. And yeah, we have that stypic powder stuff at hand now.  and yeah, they love to hide in it and chew it


----------



## myheart (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm really enjoying the pics and videos you've posted.Your bunnies are so sweet together. They make a great bond. I really like the second video of them napping together. It was like synchronized nose twitches for a moment or two. (lol)

I also thought it was cute how Sabriel flops over during his dreaming. I have never seen that before. He must have been having a major dream to put himself out so deeply. Maybe he was dreaming about chasing his gf....


----------



## Yield (Jul 12, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> I'm really enjoying the pics and videos you've posted.Your bunnies are so sweet together. They make a great bond. I really like the second video of them napping together. It was like synchronized nose twitches for a moment or two. (lol)
> 
> I also thought it was cute how Sabriel flops over during his dreaming. I have never seen that before. He must have been having a major dream to put himself out so deeply. Maybe he was dreaming about chasing his gf....



Thank you! :3 Yeah, they bonded really fast, I think they were meant for each other! :'D

Hehe, yeah, it took me a while to catch it. I'm shocked I got it. That was the first time I've seen him do that XD He's a sweet bun  He's laying on my chest right now XD Hehe.

He probably does dream about Solara.. how cute would that be!?


----------



## Yield (Jul 13, 2010)

So I've found a new liking to carrying Sabriel around the house. I hold him up against me with my right hand, and he is supported by my boobs. (They're large so it works out.) I always have my left hand free to make sure he's stable and to pet him.

It's funny, cause our shepherd, pitbull, chow mix, Lady LOVES Sabriel. We tell her "Look at the baby, Lady!" and she wags her tail, gets all excited, and licks him. Of course, they only have contact when I'm RIGHT there.

But with Kiba, our Shiba Inu, it's different, lol.

I let Kiba sniff Sabriel, and he gave him a few licks... He didn't seem like he was going to be aggressive.. but we are not allowing them to have ANY MORE CONTACT! 

Kiba looks at Sabriel like he is FOOD. He seriously just sits there, stares, and QUIVERS. Quivers like an excited dog on the hunt! Good thing Kiba is too small to reach Sabriel when I hold him, and I'm always ready to defend him XD Kiba is NOT an aggresive dog.. he just likes to HUNT. (His breed hunts boars in Japan)

XD


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 13, 2010)

id be wqorried with a shiba too, their kinda eh...made for hunting small birds. 

btw, love the first video. spent a lot of it watchin the tv lol


----------



## Yield (Jul 13, 2010)

And bunnies. Kiba's always chasing the squirrels in parks and the birds in our yard. That's why him and Sabriel get noo contact. Kiba just gets to watch him. XD 

And lol, thanks XD


----------



## Yield (Jul 21, 2010)

Some Solara pics.. 

Sideview of her face :3






Solara going "Leave me alone! I'm in the potty!"






Solara's tiny lil` feet :3


----------



## Yield (Jul 21, 2010)

Some Sabriel pics :3

Cleaning.. he's obsessed :3













"What's goin` on? O:"






Close up O:






Sabriel has soooo many whiskers!










Yes.. my room is orange :3


----------



## Yield (Jul 21, 2010)

Aww.. reaching up to meet her prince ;D













Sabriel on the shelf above Solara x3







Some cuddling pics


----------



## Yield (Jul 21, 2010)

Grooming!



































Solara grooms Sabriel much more than he grooms her XD


----------



## myheart (Jul 21, 2010)

What some amazing pics!!! You must be very proud of yourself for capturing those special moments of your bunnies. You have a very good eye.I love it when the bunnersdo the neatest things and I have the camera in hand at the right time.

I especially love these...


























Most precious moments.... I hope you cherish them.


----------



## Yield (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for the compliment! I try my best to capture the great moments with my camera.. sometimes I'll just sit there and watch them, waiting for a good moment. I love photography, and my buns are a great opportunity.. not only that, I'll have these memories forever!

I definitely do cherish them, but I only wish they'd both cuddle with me! They'd rather cuddle with me seperate, or just together, lol!


----------



## Yield (Jul 24, 2010)

So everyone, my birthday is today!  Yaay! I'm finally seventeen!
Solara wished me a happy birthday by scratching my arm up. She totally hates me )x
But at least she loves Sabriel, right?
And at least Sabriel loves me XD
But yesterday, my mom changed the channels on the television after talking to the phone company. We have NICKTOONS now! I cried when I saw that we did, I was SOOO happy.
I LOVE NICKTOONS.
I woke up at 6 a.m. to watch Rugrats XD.. I love me my 90's cartoons.


Not much bunny news, besides the fact I have Solara and Sabriel sleeping together now in the same cage. 
They do really well. 
And they seem to be sharing their veggies and pellets pretty nicely. 
I feed them fruit seperate though, so Sabriel doesn't steal all the fruit. He's a lil piggy . 
I'm hoping to get some NIC cubes for my birthday to make Solara and Sabriel a pretty awesome cage.


----------



## Yield (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh, here's a picture of me! :3





The link on the picture is my Photography account on Deviantart.com. I LOVE photography.
It's one of my biggest hobbies and passions, along with loving my animals in whichever way I can. 

My other huge passion is music. Though I don't make it, I listen to it all the time. My passion for music stretches from techno and slow piano/violin music, to heavy metal and screamo (though I prefer the screamo to be honest.)

My favourite bands are Attack Attack! (the band on the shirt I'm wearing in the picture), In Fear and Faith, Greeley Estates, Of Mice & Men, The Word Alive, brokeNCYDE, etc.

I have actually met most of my favourite bands as well. I have met two members from Attack Attack!, one member from In Fear and Faith, the lead singer of Greeley Estates, and I've hung out with Of Mice & Men. 

I've seen all of their shows, except for The Word Alive... but on July 30th, I'll be seeing them at Warped Tour 2010 in Detroit! Anyways.. enough about me. Let's talk about my other pets~

And here's a picture of my dog, Lady, the pittbull/shepherd/chow  




I've had her since me and her were very young. She's 12 years old! 

She's got the colour of a chow, the snout and earsof a shepherd (they both used to be floppy when she was a pup, then one was up, and one floppy, and now they're both up), the stance and body shape of a pitbull, and a black spot on her tongue like a chow. 

She loves the buns  Sabriel doesn't really like her, and Solara is terrified of her ): 

Lady loves small animals. We had a cat that had kittens, and Lady groomed those kittens like they were her own. 

She's very motherly, but due to her old age, she's gotten really ornery. She almost bit me cause I accidentally stepped on her tail ):


This is Kiba, my black and tan Shiba Inu. 




He is turning.. three.. or four. Lol, I don't remember. He's 53 lb, but he's not really that chubby, even though Shiba Inu's are supposed to be only 30 lb.

But he's probably not a purebred... and let me tell you why.. (please don't judge me or my family for this.) 

We got Kiba from Petland. We went in there, and saw him. I'd never held a Shiba Inu before, yet I've heard of them (I've been in Japanese class for 11 years now) and so I wanted to hold him so bad. I did, and I fell in love. I called my dad, and told him to go see him. My dad came in without us, and the lady MADE my dad hold him. My dad fell in love, and brought him home (I'm really really surprised). 

But he is a WONDERFUL dog. He doesn't have any health problems, but he's afraid of most adults or teenagers, except for the people he knows, and a select few. He LOVES children, and that's what we wanted. 

He has a HUGE prey drive though. He killed a baby bunny in the yard (D: ) and though he never gets direct contact with the buns, we had my mom hold him, and I held Sabriel by him (well out of his reach) and Kiba quivered. He wanted to hunt Sabriel so bad. So yeah, he won't be getting to see my buns!


----------



## Yield (Jul 28, 2010)

As some of you know, I have adopted a2 year oldlight gray flemish giant. (His birthday is June 28, 2008)

My mom had already said "NO MORE RABBITS!"
But when I saw him on Westland Michigan Humane Society's website.. I KNEW I HAD to adopt him. I completely fell in love.

I've ALWAYS wanted a flemish!

Well, my mom said no no no about a million times... but I ignored her and plotted with my Aunt..
We went to the humane society the next day (My Aunt, me, my mom, and my 6 year old cousin Lauren)

And we had them bring him out 
I was shocked at how big he is (11 lb)..
I've never seen a rabbit that big, and I have seen a flemish mix before (I thought that one was big!)

But yeah..
My mom and dad both said no at one point...
So I called my dad back
and begged him again.

(The flemish giant- formerly Pete, now Silas (SIGH-LUSS)- and I instantly bonded. He begged me for pets, licked me, allowed me to pick him up (Though it was a little hard cause he's super heavy lol) and he seems to be really good with kids and new situations.. He is super calm and gentle- though he did chew on my pants lol- despite not being neutered yet)

I told my dad I'd do whatever he wanted.
I'd work for him.. (he's a landscaper)
do billing with my mom..
Pay for all both Silas AND a pen (we already have a cage) and I'd change all the rabbits' litter to Equine fresh (i found it for 7 dollars per 40 lb!)... (which I'm regretting this lol. Pens AND NIC cubes are pretty expensive.

At Walmart, they're 21$ for 4 cubes... which is a complete rip-off. I'd need to buy like 3 and that's 63$.. I could buy a pen from the petstore for that price.

At KMart and Sears, they're 18$ for 6 cubes.. so I'd only need 2...but they say they're not in stock on the website Dx

UGH! My Aunt is actually gunna go check in Westland for me. I hope they do have them..)

But yeah, I am so glad that my mom finally said yes. She not only gave in cause I promised to buy everything.. but my mom KNOWS that I completely take wonderful care of my bunnies, and she told me Silas is just wayyyy too cute to resist :3

When we were interacting with him in one of the rooms, people were walking by, going "Oh my GOD!!! LOOK AT THAT RABBIT! HE'S HUGE!"

Hehe. I looooveee hearing that (that's not why I wanted a flemish though).. people are soo funny. But I much prefer my bunniesto people:3

I think Kiba is gunna be afraid of Silas to be honest XD

I AM SO PISSED. I tried to post some pics of Silas on here, and I resized them in Photobucket and everything.

BUT NOOOO!!!!!! THEY WANT TO STAY SUPER HUGEE!!!!
I'm really pissed off.
I'll post the pics later


----------



## Yield (Jul 28, 2010)

My handsome Silas:









My lovely Kiba:









I cannot make them smaller, sorry


----------



## crystal (Jul 28, 2010)

As if Sabriel and Solara weren't adorable enough... now look at that big boy Silas. What a handsome boy!

Love to see more pictures of him when you can, the size is fine. I want to see a picture of SIlas next to something that helps for size comparison... maybe a shoe or something. 

How is he settling in?


----------



## Yield (Jul 28, 2010)

crystal wrote:


> As if Sabriel and Solara weren't adorable enough... now look at that big boy Silas. What a handsome boy!
> 
> Love to see more pictures of him when you can, the size is fine. I want to see a picture of SIlas next to something that helps for size comparison... maybe a shoe or something.
> 
> How is he settling in?



Hehe (;
All the buns say thanks 
Annd well, Silas isn't home yet.
Those pictures are from when I went to go see him for the first time.
He had to stay at the humane society to get neutered (20 bucks for him AND the neuter.. what a price!)
We'll be picking him up tomorrow around 9 in the morning.. I'll get some pictures soon.. I can't wait until the humane society smell fades from him. I hate it. Lol. 

I WILL be getting some comparison pics ;P


----------



## myheart (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry I missed your birthday...

arty:*Happy be-lated Birthday!! arty:*

Silas is one special little boy. Very handsome guy.... (might want to keep your doors locked once he gets home h34r2)


----------



## crystal (Jul 29, 2010)

Yield wrote:


> crystal wrote:
> 
> 
> > As if Sabriel and Solara weren't adorable enough... now look at that big boy Silas. What a handsome boy!
> ...



Oh sorry I did read that he wasn't home yet. silly me. so he's been neutered by now has he? that sure is cheap. my goodness!

well after he comes home and settles in I'm sure you'll be taking some more pics


----------



## Yield (Jul 29, 2010)

Janet, thank you! ^-^ Yeah, I fell in love with him right away~ Though the pics on the Humane Society's website made him look like a brown flemish, not a gray. I'm glad he turned put gray.. cause he's like a mix of Solara and Sabriel  Since Solara has his style of fur, but Sabriel's got his colour, just in patches, hehe. Why lock my doors? XD I'm a little confused.. I confuse easily XD;

Crystal, no, no it's quite alright  
Yeah.. we're picking him up soon!! 

I've been so anxious, I went to sleep at 11:35, but woke up at 3:00 AM, and couldn't fall asleep.. so I watched some Catdog and let Solara and Sabriel out of their cage XD 

(They usually don't get out until 9-10 AM cause I sleep so long, but I figured they'll be mad about Silas, so I should let them out early. But the thing is, I switched their cage from a big black dog cage, to amedium sizedbunny cage from Petco (with a huge pen) because since Silas is so big he's going to need the big cage... XD But yeah, they're obsessed with just sitting in that cage! I had builda small shelf on it, and Sabriel likes to sit there, and Solara just lays there... Maybe cause it's more enclosed.. I dunno, but they love it XD). 

But then I fell asleep, and woke up at 5:00 AM... and fell asleep... and woke up at 6-7 AM.. (it's 8:33 AM now) and YEAH. I'm SOOO excited. I have his whole cage and pen set up. 

I'm so proud of the NIC pen my mom and I built. Not to brag, but I think it looks real good  XD My room is seriously like half bunny pens. I'll have to take a pic soon so people can finally see what I'm talking about.. sorry! 

I seriously just got off topic XD

But yes I will be taking more pics x3
I really can't wait to see my dad's reaction at the size of him XD


----------



## myheart (Jul 29, 2010)

*Yield wrote: *


> ...Why lock my doors? XD I'm a little confused.. I confuse easily XD;


Most everyone on the forum has a list of bunnies they want to steal or bunny-nab if they could. I know I would put all three of your bunnies on my list... h34r2


----------



## Yield (Jul 29, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Yield wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...Why lock my doors? XD I'm a little confused.. I confuse easily XD;
> ...



XD Lol!
I'm flattered :3
My bunnies are quite adorable 

Silas ended up peeing in his carrier cage on the way to the house...
It was ALL OVER him.
All over me.
All over the car.
All over the carrier.

We filled a bathtub a little and set him in there to rinse at least SOME of the pee off.
But he's doing pretty good. He's sooo sweet :biggrin2:
Pics later :3


----------



## crystal (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome home Silas!!!

:biggrin2::yahoo::clapping::wiggle:welcome1:energizerbunny:


----------



## Yield (Jul 30, 2010)

Silas is definitely settling in well 
He had mushy poop last night.. HUGE mushy turds.. and during the night he had TINY black ones. But now he's doing normal poops.  He was running around me in circles, and pooping all around me! XD

And ahh, the stress of litterbox training a 2-year old, just-neutered bunny. D:

Since Silas and Solara/Sabriel's pens are right across from each other, I've caught Solara and Sabriel watching Silas with quite wide eyes. XD Silas is like 3 times their size. Silas has also looked at Solara and Sabriel... They're very curious about each other.

Silas bit my nose this morning, and my arm, after licking me  What a brat.


----------



## slleavy (Jul 31, 2010)

your bunnies are so sweet! glad that silas is adjusting well to his new home


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG Silas is HUGE! I have a 4/6 week old Flemish giant named Carrotz he is the size of Silas head. I can't wait for him to get that big. =P Your other two buns are adorable too!


----------



## Yield (Aug 1, 2010)

They are  And thanks, I'm glad too!

CarrotzMom, Carrot is ADORABLE now too!  I can't wait till he gets bigger either, I wanna see how big he gets XD

---

So, since Silas isn't litterboxed trained, he cannot be in his pen unsupervised... I go in there with him. Well he's totally in love with me 

He circles me, grunting and planting lil poops around me.. the love dance! <3

Well today, he was doing it again.. (minus the poops).. and Sabriel took notice!

His tail went up aggressively, and he chased Solara intothe cage, before going to the edge of his own pen, eyes angrily on Silas, as if saying "That's my momma!". He was SOOO mad!

And then my best friend, Bree goes to the edge of the pen, and tries to pet him (telling him to calm down, lol) and sweet little Sabriel tries to bite her!

I can't get over how silly the whole thing was XD

But yeah.,.. some pics in the next post!


----------



## Yield (Aug 1, 2010)

*Silas pics!*

Relaxin`!





He is such a curious boy 





Clean.. if only that described his litterbox habits!









Pokin` his nose through the NIC pen I made~





Hoppin` by my friend Bree





Cleanin` some more





He peed on that whicker thing.. so I had to throw it away -__-





His size compared to my friend Bree.. weird picture. XD





Bree loves Silas XD <3





Bree and Silas again









Exploring

















Don'tcha love his girly pink mat? XD









Handle from a whicker basket













Sleepy face x3

















Bree petting Silas some more~





















I love how his one ear goes up when you stroke his cheek :3





His size compared to a DVD case





Sniffin` the garbage can.. lol





More...


----------



## Yield (Aug 1, 2010)

_*Solara pics!

*_Chewin` the paper towel roll XD





Sniffin` around





Movin`





She's such a cutie <3





Hoppin`





Front view, ears up





Front view, ears back





She can be such a brat sometimes ):









She has an obsession with licking things.. lol









"Back off. -__-"





"What do you want?"





"Ohhh, toy!"





She's got a pretty long snout O:





More licking XD





"Don't watch me eat!"





"Nomnomnom.. she's not watching me, she's not watching me.."


----------



## Yield (Aug 1, 2010)

*Sabriel pics!

*He looks like he has a long snout like Solara as well O:





Licking leg..





Licking toes..





"Don't watch me clean myself!" I always try to catch a pic in this pose, it's so cute.





Only half-interested XD





"What's that!?"





His back looks like a checker-board almost!









Ahhh Sabriel is sooo cute <3













Like Solara, he's got an obsession with licking things.. though I'm pretty sure that Solara got it from him.





Demon bunny! Joking XD





ISN'T THIS ADORABLE!?


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG love the pics!! Can u post a pic of Silas's setup please I am trying to come up with something for when Carrotz gets bigger and looking at urs will help me alot.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 2, 2010)

All your pictures are so awesome! Of course it helps to have such beautiful bunnies. 

BTW- what a great idea using an empty tissue box for hay!!!


----------



## Yield (Aug 2, 2010)

CarrotzMom, I can't at the moment. I will later. But it's a NIC pen with 32 panels, and it's two panels high. His cage is a huge dog crate.

Thanks Erika!


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 2, 2010)

KK ty =P


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2010)

Not a problem 

Silas is SOOOO sweet  I use my nose and stroke his head to make it seem like I'm licking and groominghim, and push our heads together...

And then I put my head down, to act like a bun demanding some grooming.. and he licks me  Just like Solara did before I bonded her to Sabriel! I'm so happy he does this


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL yea Carrotz follows me around like crazy if im in the room he wants to be near me. I made him a new cage go check out my Blog. =P


----------



## Yield (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww that's cute 
Yeah, Silas follows me sometimes :3
But I accidentally kicked him once D:
I felt really bad Dx But he's okay XD Clearly. Lol


----------



## CarrotzMom (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL yea I always watch where I step he is so small right now when he gets bigger I think it will be easier to see him.


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh my Goshhh!! Your bunnies are so adorable..love the videos and pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Yield (Aug 4, 2010)

CarrotzMom, sometimes they sneak themselves in front of you XD I mean Silas is 11 lb and about as big as a cat, and I still didn't see him when I was walking XD

Gina Marie, Thank you  And you're welcome x) To be honest, I love showing of my bunnies. Everytime I tell someone I have bunnies I have to whip out my cellphone and show them, whether they're some person in a pertstore, or one of my mom's friends or anything!


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 4, 2010)

love the pics of your bun cuddling with you. you can just see the contentness in his eyes...he loves his slave! :inlove:


----------



## Yield (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Julie 
Yeah, him and Silas are the onlybuns that love me in this house, lol..
Solara only loves Sabriel )':


----------



## Yield (Aug 18, 2010)

Look at this adorable Netherland Dwarf I saw at Petland!





She's sooo pretty. I love her brown. She's been there a while.
(We only go in there to give the bunnies some love. There's a lady in the specific Petland I go to that makes sure the bunnies have everything a bunny needs. We never buy anything there.)

Silas laying all silly 





Solara and Sabriel cuddling 





Weird plant we found in the yard.




It's HUGE! We dunno what it is. Any ideas?
(That's my friend Bree comparing her hand to the plant)


----------



## Yield (Aug 18, 2010)

Cute lil Sabriel cuddling with his momma  (ME!)





Solara and Sabriel sleeping together, Solara's head leaning on the side of the pen XD She looks so silly. Bad quality pic.. Sorry. I didn't wanna move and wake her up so I had to zoom in which diminishes quality on my phone XD





Silas looking.. REGAL XD





My dog Kiba with a balloon attached to his tail XD Kiba means fang in Japanese.





Solara being a spaz when I put her on my stomach XD





Solara and Sabriel eating next to each other, from the same bowl 





Kiba being his adorable self 





A puppy sleeping silly at the Huron Valley Humane Society XD


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 18, 2010)

Ha so cute! My dog sleeps like that puppy sometimes!


----------



## Yield (Aug 18, 2010)

I know right? 
And really? O:!
Kiba used to sleep on his back sometimes!
XD
But not anymore. He likes sleeping under the bed now (even though he HARDLY fits!)


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 18, 2010)

I love those pics!! The nethie looks like a chocolate version of my Frida and Ben. I think the plant is a skunk cabbage?


----------



## Yield (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Claire! 
Frida and Ben are awfully cute then! ;D
Ooo, it could very well be that. I wonder... *rubs chin* XD


----------



## Yield (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm going on vacation this Wednesday! I'm going waaaay Up North (here in Michigan) to like the Waterfalls and such. My friend Rachel is coming with me and we're sooo excited!

We're going to be gone around 5 days, but it sucks because I have to leave my babies. D:

But I'm pretty sure it's Danny- my old neighbor (who used to babysit me when I was 3+) who I've known for years (clearly) who's going to be watching them. 

He's watched Solara and Sabriel before. (I cut and package all the veggies for him before hand so he can just give them to the buns at night without any work, and he plays with them a bit. He almost tried skittering off with Solara and Sabriel then! XD) 

I'm hoping he likes Silas as much as he likes those two! He's never met the little badger, so I'm excited to see his reaction to such a big bunny!


----------



## Yield (Aug 21, 2010)

Solara and I 





Haha, she looks so awkward. She hates when I pick her up. But I wanted a picture with her so bad. 

Sabriel and I 





He freaked when I put him down XD He's been being a spaz today.

I tried to get a picture with Silas but he's too big to hold like that, even for the few seconds it takes! XD I'll get a pic of me and him together someday XD

Me with my Danny Phantom shirt on 





I ADORE Danny Phantom. It's my favourite show ever. I watch it all the time (I have all the episodes, and have been burning DVDs non-stop for three days now) XD 

One of my "friends" freaked out on me and was all mean to me because I like Danny Phantom (I always have, I've just been really into it lately) and not anime anymore. She was telling me I was gunna lose all my friends and stuff. It was a huge... joke. Like she wasn't joking. But it was so stupid she might as well have been, haha. She needs to get a life. 

(Yeah she also said I have a pathetic life, and that I was fat and such... I'm working to become a vet. I work with Photography. I work with rabbits. She does NOTHING but dress up as anime characters. And she says MY life is pathetic!... And I know I'm not fat. I'm not skinny, but I'm not fat.) 

She was always mean to me and always lied to me anyways, but I dealt with it until now. :I Oh well! My life is no different without her. 

Sorry for the rant!

Oh yeah, so I usually straighten my hair every day, but it's just easier to leave it curly now and it's letting my hair heal.. but I thought, why don't I show you guys my straight hair? 





That's my weird smirk-face XD I'm wearing an Escape the Fate shirt that I bought at their "This War Is Ours" tour 

Gaah, that picture makes me wanna straighten my hair, sooo bad. I might do that. Tomorrow. XD


----------



## Yield (Sep 2, 2010)

Grandma (my mom) with Sabriel on my bed. The green thing is my pillow though! And she's not clawing him XD It just looks like it!





Sabriel on my pillow :inlove:





Solara and Sabriel cuddling on my pillow :love:





Silas in mid-dead-bunny-flop!:laughsmiley:





Silas after the dead-bunny-flop. The camera noise had made him sit back up :whistling





Grandma making sure Solara and Sabriel didn't jump off the bed! h34r2





Sleepy Silas :hearts He's so lazy!





Alert Solara :lookaround





I ADORE this picture of Sabriel :hearts 
He looks so cute, peeking over the edge of the bed :inlove:
I almost didn't get the picture cause my camera was acting up :grumpy:


----------



## Yield (Sep 2, 2010)

Solara on the pillow again! My mom was holding her up, yet my mom is very self conscious so she had me cut her out of it :nonono:





Both Solara and Sabriel on the pillow :hearts





Sabriel put his head down for Solara to groom him on the pillow, I didn't catch it, but I caught her grooming his ear! :love::hearts:





Look at that sleepy look :inlove:





Solara cleaning! :coolness:













Finally caught one of the buns with the dead-bunny-flop! :highfive:









He sat up after the two pics though cause of the noisy camera :whistling


----------



## Yield (Sep 2, 2010)

This is Sabriel's "Mommy?!" look :biggrin:






This is Sabriel when he's about to get up and run to me 





Silas's half asleep "You have a treat?" look 





This is Solara, trying to act uninterested in the treat I'm offering her XD





Silas's "YOU HAVE A TREAT FOR ME!?" look 





AND MY ALL TIME FAVOURITE TREAT FACE.. :hearts
"I stand for my treats so I get them faster!"





He's got a weird tuft on his left paw, because that's the spot where he's missing half of his toe.


----------



## Yield (Sep 2, 2010)

Oops! Double post!


----------



## Yield (Sep 3, 2010)

Soooo guess what XD

I walked Solara in the harness by Silas's pen. They sniffed each other, and looked really interested - and in a positive way. And Silas chewed Solara's fur a bit like Sabriel had before Solara and Sabriel bonded. It wasn't the same reaction when Sabriel walked by. Silas chewed on the pen, and wouldn't stop. XD

I still don't plan on bonding them.. but getting along could be nice


----------



## Yield (Sep 6, 2010)

Ugh, so I start school tomorrow D:
This suckkks!
I don't wanna go )x

But I got lots of new shirts 
From Hot Topic! My favourite store! <3


----------



## myheart (Sep 8, 2010)

I love all of the new pics you posted!!! Silas doesn't look settled in at all...  Poor guy needs a hobby other than napping on blankets all day. Going from the shelter to the lap of luxury must be nice.

What color is Solara? I love her creamy-white tummy in the pic of her grooming herself. 

I so wish I could cuddle Sabriel. Dutchies are just my favorite, no matter what color. The breed will always be special to me. :hearts


----------



## Yield (Sep 8, 2010)

myheart wrote:


> I love all of the new pics you posted!!! Silas doesn't look settled in at all... Â  Poor guy needs a hobby other than napping on blankets all day. Going from the shelter to the lap of luxury must be nice.
> 
> What color is Solara? I love her creamy-white tummy in the pic of her grooming herself.
> 
> I so wish I could cuddle Sabriel. Dutchies are just my favorite, no matter what color. The breed will always be special to me. :hearts



Thank you! :bunny17:
Hehe XD
Seriously, that's all Silas does (he lays on the vent as well!), until he gets sudden bursts of energy, and starts digging at the sheet, moving his litterbox, attacking his cage door for some reason XD He's so silly.

She's a chestnut agouti.. at least thats what people have told me  I love her little white belly <3 though she hates exposing it! She's so anti-social still anic:

Well, he's definitely let you cuddle with him :hug1
He loveees attention! :inlove:

Why are dutches so special to you, if i may ask? :anotherbun


----------



## Tiger Lily (Sep 8, 2010)

Your buns are all so cute 

I like your natural curl ( much better than mine ) I think it compliments your face nicer than straight 

As for that "friend"...true friends care no matter what cartoon you like!!!


----------



## Yield (Sep 8, 2010)

Tiger Lily wrote:


> Your buns are all so cute
> 
> I like your natural curl ( much better than mine ) I think it compliments your face nicer than straight
> 
> As for that "friend"...true friends care no matter what cartoon you like!!!



Thanks  They are cute, aren't they?
And thanks again 
I like how curly is so much easier.. 
Everyone always loves my curly hair the best 

And yeah, I know  which is why we're not friends anymore.


----------



## Yield (Sep 15, 2010)

So I took Solara and Sabriel outside for the first time today! (Well technically Sabriel's second time cause I took him outside yesterday, but whatever!) They went separate, seeing as I have only one harness... I got more pics of Sabriel because he's more relaxed, whilst Solara is a SPAZ! XD Here are some pictures of their adventure, and their reactions:

What is this place?
This is new!




Ohh! Must explore!




Gunna poop here... and here...




Mm... the sun is so warm... and BRIGHT!




Are you taking pictures of me?




Is this grass? It's really brown...




Must find some delicious green grass...




Nomnomnom.. 




Does this lighting make me look fat?




I see some delicious grasss!




Taste test!




I wonder if concrete tastes good..




MMmm! This grass is perfect!




Nomnomnom..




What is that sound? (It's a cricket, Sabriel!)





As you can see, Sabriel LOVES grass. And spends most of the time eating it XD When he wanted to go back in, he held his head up to me, and the put his paws on my shoulder! 

Now for Solara!

Ahh! Sun is so bright!




So many new sounds.. lots of "cars"...




This place looks weird!




There's no pen?




Mommy, this is the same picture as before just further away!




I wanna go play...




This is where she started to run around XD





But yep 
I'm so proud of my bunbuns.
I need to get another harness.
Or a pen for outside.
So they can go out more often. <3


----------



## Yield (Sep 16, 2010)

I also wanna point out that in the outside pictures, that is Sabriel's true fur color. It's definitely not "blue", as I said XD

It's definitely more of a lilac color in my opinion- even if it's not called lilac in dutches.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 16, 2010)

Lovely bunnies  Like your pics !


----------



## Yield (Sep 21, 2010)

Bunny parents wrote:


> Lovely bunnies  Like your pics !



Thank you, from me and all the buns!!


----------



## Yield (Oct 8, 2010)

So everyone is doing wonderful 
I thought I should finally update, lol!
I've been allowing Solara and Sabriel contact with Silas through Silas's pen... Solara and Sabriel both LOVE Silas... They always try to get him to groom them. He adores Sabriel- he grooms him all the time, but it kind of indifferent to Solara. Just kinda ignores her, lol.

I have a video that I'm gunna be uploading to Youtube soon that I'll post here.  It's of Silas grooming Sabriel. It's so cute 

Here's a pic of them all cuddling through the pen, taken today:


----------



## Yield (Oct 9, 2010)

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/N7GrBw5niPc&hd=1[/flash]

!! BROMANCE!


----------



## Yield (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't really have much to say lately... 

I'm having a rough time at school with Accounting. My teacher doesn't know how to teach... I take notes, study, everything, and I understand until the test comes. She puts stuff we never learned how to do on the test. 

Then I get a flat out E. I dunno what I'm gunna do. I need that class to graduate. I can't switch into another one. Ugh.


----------



## myheart (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that your having a difficult time with Accounting. I know what you mean about instructors. Sometimes it's not the material, it's the way the material is presented. 

I hope it get better for you. I wouldn't even know what to recommend other than finding a study partner or a tutor. Sometimes it's better to have someone who is better able to relay the information in a format you understand.

:hug:

myheart


----------



## Yield (Nov 3, 2010)

myheart wrote:


> Sorry to hear that your having a difficult time with Accounting. I know what you mean about instructors. Sometimes it's not the material, it's the way the material is presented.
> 
> I hope it get better for you. I wouldn't even know what to recommend other than finding a study partner or a tutor. Sometimes it's better to have someone who is better able to relay the information in a format you understand.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this c:

I would find a tutor or study partner if anyone I knew relatively understood it well enough to relay it to me :c

That's how bad my teacher is


----------



## Yield (Nov 7, 2010)

Ugh, I'm having a horrible past two days.
I was having fun yesterday, and then of course, once my friend drops me off at home, my mom picks on me. And you know what she says!?!?!

Says I'm a [email protected](excuse my language, there's no way to censor that specific word), and I'm gunna grow up alone with just cats and rabbits to love me!!!

JUST because I told her I don't kiss people's fluffybunnybottoms. There's a difference between kissing fluffybunnybottom and being nice....... 

And then today, I TOLD my mom I had plans with my friends, then she invites my aunt and her PSYCHO kids over.... and I tell her not to let them see the rabbits unless I'm home... and she starts screaming at me and saying that I never told her I was going out, and that she knows what she's doing (about the buns) and just freaking the eff out.

I wish my dad never went Up North. I can't stand being alone with my mom. She never ceases to pick a fight with me. I can't wait until my friend gets here and picks me up..

Also, Solara left two large, PAINFUL scratches all the way down my arm.. :/ Silas is being extra skittish about being picked up, and urrgh.


----------



## myheart (Nov 7, 2010)

Parents are difficult to deal with at times. I know the younger forum members would give you their advice which might make more sense to you, but....

From an 'older' forum member, and mind you I don't have kids, I would say that your mom might be frustrated with you and with her own situation. I used to have a social life in my younger days, but then there came a mortgage, bill payments, money worries, ect. I am not saying that she is jealous of you, but the days of running out the door with friends is not as easy to do with other responsibilities taking over the important role in her life. 

Anyhow, I would say you might be at the point of just having to tell her you love her, and find some chore she would least expect you to do to smooth things over. Sometimes that's all it takes.

Just my thoughts...

myheart


----------



## Yield (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah... I dunno. 
She shouldn't be all blah cause I go do stuff. 

My dad does most of the money dealing and stuff. My mom hangs out with her friends. She just went to the bar with them the other day!

:/ I'm not doing any special chore for her, lol. 

Usually I MIGHT

buuuut

she's making me clean my room or I can't go to the concert I ALREADY BOUGHT TICKETS FOR on Friday.

Which is kinda a douche-move. Seriously?

I already have the tickets. It's just rude.


----------



## myheart (Nov 7, 2010)

*Yield wrote: *


> she's making me clean my room or I can't go to the concert I ALREADY BOUGHT TICKETS FOR on Friday.
> 
> Which is kinda a douche-move. Seriously?
> 
> I already have the tickets. It's just rude.




Okay.... I have to agree that isn't cool. I guess I would be extremely mad if things fell through on a plan because some one pulled rank on me. 

How much cleaning do you have to do? Is this an 'or' situation; Clean your room, or youcan't go? Or is more of an 'and' situation; Clean your room, and you still can't go to the concert? 

Might have to weigh that out a bit...

myheart


----------



## Yield (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah :/

Like it's totally unfair, I bought these tickets many months ago. I've been waiting for this concert for a LONG time.

It's "Clean your room or you can't go."
But still. :/

I have to clean my very large room, which has grown messy due to the busy last couple weeks I have had. Think about it, I have a queen bed, 3 windows with cubbies, 3 book shelves, 2 desks, a huge dresser, a two seater couch, a cushiony chair, two nightstands, two large rabbit pens/cages in two of the cubbyholes and extending out, etc in my room.

Okay.. sounds way bigger than it really is. But it's much larger than a normal room. It's above the garage. So I have quite a bit to clean. :/ and ALL by Friday? My mom is so nit-picky, and I'm gunna think it's clean and she's gunna be like "Oh. Not clean enough." :/


----------



## myheart (Nov 8, 2010)

Doing homework, or cleaning? Just noticed you were online/on the forum. I thought to myself, "She can't be going through the forum with so many important things to do..." (lol) Hope you get to go to the concert. Sounds like it might be fun!!


----------



## Yield (Nov 20, 2010)

Lol c: I didn't clean my room but I ended up going XD It was fun!


----------



## Yield (Dec 10, 2010)

_I took the buns downstairs to see the Christmas tree today!

Sabriel was more like "MOMMY I DON'T LIKE THE SLIPPERY FLOOR" and kept crawling on me XD

Solara was all curious and eager to explore, but terrified of Lady.

We ended up taking Silas outside instead of to the tree, because he's never been out there before. He loved digging in the snow and stuff!

(He stayed dry though! I felt his feet and belly!)

He is allowing me to pick him up now â¥_


----------



## Yield (Dec 13, 2010)

Cuddling pics of Silas laying with me! â¥














And our Christmas tree! (before decoration =])
Kiba-the 53 lb Shiba Inu is standing to the right of it~





Anddddd... a pic of me =]


----------



## Yield (Dec 15, 2010)

Snow pics =D

















Silas was a tad confused at first.. XD





But then he started growing more comfortable =P This is the front of our yard.









Look at that chubby bunny =3





Then he started digging =D





But it was a tad muddy so we made him go inside =P he was dry!


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh, those pictures are gorgeous! :shock:


----------



## Yield (Dec 20, 2010)

Happi Bun wrote:


> Oh my gosh, those pictures are gorgeous! :shock:



Why thank you =] My mom took quite a bit of the snow ones because I was holding the buns' leashes, but I edited them to look nicer =]


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh my god I wish I had a camera like that! The photos are so crisp and bright! Beautiful bunnies by the way, wish we had snow here in Texas!


----------



## Yield (Dec 26, 2010)

Nikki_Shortstuff wrote:


> Oh my god I wish I had a camera like that! The photos are so crisp and bright! Beautiful bunnies by the way, wish we had snow here in Texas!



I know right? =] I got it.. two Christmas's ago I think. Cause I kept stealing my mom's XD I've very into Photography =]
Thank you!
That stinks =[
I don't really like snow, it's pretty, but too cold! XD
And if it snows on Christmas/Christmas Eve, I'm screwed cause my dad's a landscaper and has to plow snow and/or salt so he'd be out D=


----------



## Yield (Dec 26, 2010)

WISH ME LUCK.

I've been trying to convince my dad to let me get another bunny- because 

1. I'd love another, and 

2. Silas is sooo depressed lately. 

I know he wants to be with Solara and Sabriel, but Sabriel fights with him, and I don't want a trio, three's a crowd, and I don't like the idea of my poor boy being the "third wheel". And, I don't want it to affect Sabriel and Solara's bond.

He's very lonely bunny-wise, I mean, I have to really coax him to get him outta his cage lately. It's sad D=

So anyways, my dad promised that if he wins a certain amount at the casino tonight, that he'll get me another bunny, no questions asked. *crosses fingers* He's quite a lucky guy... the other night, he won enough to pay for my trip to Japan with my class on June 25-July 6.

Of course, if he doesn't win, he and I will still talk about me getting another, but it's just easier if he just wins and I can get the bun, cause I've been trying to convince him for a couple days now and HE IS SO STUBBORN.


----------

